# Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur



## ulli1958m (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

macht es überhaupt Sinn beim Feedern in dem Bereich 30m bis 80m mit geflochtener Schnur *ohne* Schlagschnur zu arbeiten?
Die Körbe haben ein Gewicht von 30gr bis 70gr

Welche Vor und Nachteile gibt es?

#h


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Schlagschnur auf jeden Fall!

Abriebfestigkeit, m.M.n. auch weniger auffällig (obwohl dicker), aber am wichtigsten ist die Dehnung, nicht nur für den Drill, sondern vor allem wenn beim Wurf mal was schief geht;
dünnes Geflecht reisst dann oft.

So viel Wurfweite kostet Schlagschnur auch nicht, dass man drauf verzichten sollte.
Nimm als Knoten einen, wo die gekappten Enden nach hinten ausgerichtet sind, dann flutscht's auch gut durch die kleinen Ringe;
FG-Knoten (sehr komplex) oder Mahin (deutlich einfacher).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Moin Uli,

Vorteile
-bei gleichem Krafteinsatz einen Tick  mehr Distanzgewinn

-Wurf fühlt sich mit Braid pur etwas"direkter" an.

-einen Knoten weniger

Nachteile..und die überwiegen m.M.n.

-erhöhter Hauptschnurverschleiss,sei es durch Bodenkontakt im Bereich der Montage,wie aber auch durch den Lauf der Montage auf d.Schnur selbst..

-Bei kraftvollen Distanzwürfen mit 70 g Korb plus Futter, kann die fehlende Mono bereits darüber entscheiden,ob(dünnes)Braid beim Clipanschlag "Peng" macht oder es dir(je nach Bauart) sogar den Clip zerlegt.

Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Rutenaktion ab,je brettiger die nach der Spitze arbeitet,desto weniger Puffereffekt.

-Braid wickelt sich meiner Erfahrung nach noch leichter und unbemerkter um die Spitze.

-bei Kampfstärkeren Fischen, benötigt es in der Landungsphase einen Tick mehr Drillgefühl.

Schwachpunkt ist und bleibt ja das rel.dünne Monovorfach.

Hatte beizeiten als Kompromissvariante mal mit Geflecht und 'nem 30cm Stück
Powergum experimentiert..pufferte bei Barben oder grossen Brassen zwar gut,die Montage wäre bei Abrissen aber alles andere als Fischfreundlich gewesen..ergo ad acta gelegt.

Bin jetzt bei 2 Varianten geblieben.
Bis 50 m Distanz dehnungsarme Mono,darüber hinaus Braid plus Schlagschnur.


----------



## Surf (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Also ich für meinen Teil benutze keine echte Schlagschnur im eigentlichen Sinne sondern nur vielleicht 1.5m Mono vorm Korb, die vor jedem Ansitz erneuert wird ( werden muss !!). Damit hat sich die Anzahl der Abrisse erheblich eingeschränkt, hab keinen Knoten der durch die Ringe muss und meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Reichweite nicht merklich eingeschränkt. Wenn mein Körbe aber über 120g. gehen gibt's auch bei mir "richtige" Schlagschnur. 

Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte irgendwo muss man nen Kompromiss eingehen, gibt zuviel Einzelheiten die kann man nicht restlos bedienen, wenn man noch zum Angeln kommen will.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Hallo Ulli,ich sehe da auch eher Nachteile .
Die wichtigsten m.e. nach:
Der schnelle verschleiß durch Abrieb und die fehlende Pufferung im Nahbereich während des Drills.
Zuviele Aussteiger und oder das ständige rumfingern an der Bremse um Aussteiger zu verhindern.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Versuch doch einfach mal mit der geflochtenen direkt zu fischen! Danach willst du nie mehr ohne schlagschnur feedern !


----------



## ulli1958m (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

*Danke für die Infos* #6

Ich hatte in einigen Filmchen gesehen das die "Profis" ohne Schlagschnur bei Hegefischen arbeiten.....deshalb hatte ich die Frage gestellt

Werde dann doch weiterhin die Schlagschnur vorschalten, da meine Ruten etwas härtere Aktionen haben und beim Drill von großen Fischen die Kopfschläge nicht genug auffangen.

Bislang hatte ich immer diesen Konten gebunden. 
Den Mahin-Konten kannte ich noch nicht.....werde ich mal testen da er, so wie es aussieht für kleine Spitzenringe geeignet ist

Welche dehnungsarmen Monoschnüre würdet ihr aufspulen wenn es um die Wurfweiten 40 bis 50m geht?
Ich hatte zuletzt diese Schnur von Baitstore

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Danke für die Infos* #6
> 
> Ich hatte in einigen Filmchen gesehen das die "Profis" ohne Schlagschnur bei Hegefischen arbeiten.....deshalb hatte ich die Frage gestellt
> 
> ...



Die Knoten halten alle aber keiner baut so schön klein wie der Mahin und rutscht endsprechend gut durch kleine Spitzenringe.
Was die Monoschnüre angeht ,so nutze ich seit mehreren Jahren die Milo Fortress Feeder.
Bei normalen 30 g Körben in Seen und bis 40 m eine in 0,20 mm und darüber hnaus eine 25 er.
Bei schweren Körben 90 g +  und Gewaltwürfe auf Maximale Distanz ,schalte ich da aber auch ne 30 er Mono mit 1,5 - 2 facher Rutenlänge vor .
Da endstehen schon ordentliche Kräfte.:q
Bei meiner Art des Feederns und Fischaufkommens bin ich komplett von Geflecht abgegangen.
Und es läuft.#6


----------



## Matrix85 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Wenn du unbedingt Mono Fischen willst, dann gibt es noch die Nanofile Schnur von barkley für dich! Die ist ähnlich wie eine geflochtene und hat somit kaum oder gar keine Dehnung !


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt Mono Fischen willst, dann gibt es noch die Nanofile Schnur von barkley für dich! Die ist ähnlich wie eine geflochtene und hat somit kaum oder gar keine Dehnung !


Hmm..und welche Vorteile hat Uli dann mit der Nano gewonnen?

Berkley Nanofil ist den Fusionsschnüren zuzuordnen.

Hat mit Mono also rein gar nix zu tun,Dehnung im Bereich klassischer Braids..im Vergleich zu Braid allerdings noch empfindlicher gegenüber plötzlichen Lastspitzen.

Abriebfestigkeit und Knotenverhalten auch schlechter als bei Braids.
Ok..glatt wie sonstwas ist sie und extrem leise.

Nicht so übel wie behauptet aber eine doch sehr spezielle Schnur mit Schwerpunkt Freiwasseranwendung.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was die Monoschnüre angeht ,so nutze ich seit mehreren Jahren die Milo Fortress Feeder.



Und das noch zu einem moderaten Preis


----------



## Matrix85 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*

Er hat damit keine Vorteile gewonnen! Hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Feedern Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Er hat damit keine Vorteile gewonnen! Hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben!



Alles gut,ging mir primär um diese Aussage:



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt Mono Fischen willst, dann gibt es noch die Nanofile Schnur von barkley für dich


----------

